

Ask HN: What would you want in a jsFiddle/CodePen alternative? - zombio

I recently wrote a tutorial on the subject and it got me thinking. So, what would you want?
======
michaelw
I use <http://plnkr.co> and apart from the outrageous amounts of memory it can
consume it's pretty good.

Features I like about Plunker: \- Multiple files \- Great code editor (ACE) \-
Streaming collaboration mode (so others can follow along) \- Versioning

Features I want: \- Test endpoints (echo and/or redirect to a resource would
be fine) \- Github integration: able to save and load assets to and from
github \- Add Javascript librarie references from CDN (jsbin does this best)
\- Unit test support (some do this but it could be better) \- Easily self-
hosted for use on an offline laptop \- Mobile previews \- Better search (find
me all the fiddles/plunks that include calls to angular.extend)

OK, I want these things to turn into lightweight IDEs and REPLs.

